# moving to canada



## jock4u2nv (Nov 23, 2010)

hi to everyone 
i'm looking at moving to canada but need to know the what route i have to go down and what paper work i have to get and do. also would being bankrupt go against me when trying to apply 
thank you for your replys


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jock4u2nv said:


> hi to everyone
> i'm looking at moving to canada but need to know the what route i have to go down and what paper work i have to get and do. also would being bankrupt go against me when trying to apply
> thank you for your replys


Jock, Welcome to the site,

Firstly being bankrupt is of no relevance to your application to immigrate.
If you could tell us what you do for a living then perhaps I can direct you better as to which route to follow.


----------



## jock4u2nv (Nov 23, 2010)

hi and thanks for the reply. 
my profession is heavy plant machinery and that is what i would be looking at doing over in canada. at the moment i'm just trying to sort out my money situation so i have money to go over with. i'm not bankrupt but was thinking of doing it but didn't know if it would affect my application. what is the minimum amount of money i would have to have this is going to be my first hurdle


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jock4u2nv said:


> hi and thanks for the reply.
> my profession is heavy plant machinery and that is what i would be looking at doing over in canada. at the moment i'm just trying to sort out my money situation so i have money to go over with. i'm not bankrupt but was thinking of doing it but didn't know if it would affect my application. what is the minimum amount of money i would have to have this is going to be my first hurdle


The amount of money required depends under which method you come and how big is the family group. If you come with a pre-arranged job (TWP) then you do not have to prove you have sufficient funds to live on. Conversely if you come as a PR (Permanent Resident) and no pre-arranged job then you will need to prove you have sufficient funds.
Are you a Heavy Plant Machinery mechanic?


----------



## jock4u2nv (Nov 23, 2010)

i will be doing this by myself and yes i will be looking to get a job position before coming over. i'm a heavy plant machinery driver 
do i still need to do a police check and will i need to do a medical


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jock4u2nv said:


> i will be doing this by myself and yes i will be looking to get a job position before coming over. i'm a heavy plant machinery driver
> do i still need to do a police check and will i need to do a medical


No matter which visa you migrate under, you must have police checks and a medical performed.


----------



## jock4u2nv (Nov 23, 2010)

which visa website would you suggest i go on to get all the relevant information and paper work. also which would be the best website to look for employment


----------

